# gorillapod



## jackiex_x (Feb 20, 2012)

hi

does anyone have one of these? are they any good?  i am wondering if they're strong enough to support a DSLR or are they aimed  more at P&S?
thanks


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 20, 2012)

They only make one that that I trust.... it is the heaviest version they make. JOBY GorillaPod Focus - Professional Tripod, Lightweight Camera and Video Tripod


----------



## Bossy (Feb 20, 2012)

There are different gorilla pods, some smaller, and some for SLRs. 

^ I googled that.

GorillaPod - The Flexible Camera Tripod by JOBY

^ I googled that too.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 20, 2012)

THE SLR version is great for holding a speedlight.  Lousy for holding a SLR (or DSLR) though.


----------



## Bo4key (Feb 20, 2012)

SCraig said:


> THE SLR version is great for holding a speedlight.  Lousy for holding a SLR (or DSLR) though.



Never thought of that, thanks for the idea!


----------



## jackiex_x (Feb 20, 2012)

thank you, just ordered one. didnt realise there were different types


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have one (not the heaviest one - not sure which model it is, actually).  I use it for my Olympus XA and sometimes for my flash.  I wouldn't trust it with anything heavier than a flash/P&S.

It comes in handy though.


----------



## fokker (Feb 20, 2012)

I travelled for 3 months with my gorillapod SLR and ballhead supporting my 5D2 and 28mm sigma which is a pretty heavy combo, and while it may have struggled slightly in certain situations and did eventually break, I was happy with how it as a solution to my needs. The newer models have metal ball joints which should mean that they won't break like the old plastic ones did.


----------



## bertsirkin (Feb 23, 2012)

IMHO, a much better choice would be a bean-bag.  You can make them yourself (cloth, sewing needle, thread and lentils) or you can buy a pre-made bean-bag with a 1/4 tripod-screw. It will support just about any weight - and like the gorillapod, you still need something to use as support.


----------



## fokker (Feb 23, 2012)

Bean-bag is a good idea, not as versatile as a gorillapod though. I've put mine in some crazy places...


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 23, 2012)

I use the smaller ones for speedlites. You can use those to stick a speedlite in a LOT of neat places with one of those things!


----------



## Garbz (Feb 24, 2012)

I bought a Gorillapod Focus last year. It comes everywhere with me now. It never ceases to amaze me in the scenarios I have used it. Here's an example  of it in action in an area where no self respecting person would carry a large tripod. Strapped to a scaff pole 75 meters above the ground on the second largest tower of an oil refinery. That's a 75m climb up a caged ladder to get there. 

It is quite versatile, and much lighter and more mobile than most tripods.


----------



## jackiex_x (Feb 25, 2012)

used mine for the first time today, not overly impressed but maybe i wasn't putting it to it's best use, will try again soon.  i have to say i'm impressed with it's portability tho, it fits right into my camera bag (have to bend the legs up that's all) so 10/10 for that.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 27, 2012)

What you not impressed with? You have to remember what it is designed to do, and that is to go where your tripod wouldn't, and to strap to things your tripod can't. If you're after a rock solid support for your camera then the Gorillapod is not what you're after.

As a matter of interest do you have the ballhead on yours? I first bought mine without a ballhead but I found it impossible to get the camera straight while strapping the gorillapod to something.


----------



## jackiex_x (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes i have the ballhead too.


----------

